# How to add a Blog to a Google + account



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,
I been trying to figure out how to do this on my own, and have become somewhat frustrated. I want a blog for my Google + account. I have tried, without luck, to figure out how to do it. Can a blog be created directly from the Google + account? Or, do I have to create an Google blog account and then attach it to the Google + account? I am assuming that the second one is what I will have to do. If so, if someone who has done this, can give me a brief directions it will be greatly appreciated. I have been spending too much time at the computer at night, which has may sleeping more difficult.

Thanks,


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Hope this helps


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

On the top bar of your google+ account there should be a pull down "more". That has "blogger" for goggle blogs. You can start yours there.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> On the top bar of your google+ account there should be a pull down "more". That has "blogger" for goggle blogs. You can start yours there.


Thanks,
I think that I have tried that a couple of time, and I have not seen a blog. But, I will looked at it again.


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

Google + is a social media site. Blogger. Com is Google blogging platform. 

Not to active on Google + but you should be able to go straight to blogger. Com to start your blog. Although I don't recommend it


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Midas is right, if you go to blogger.com while you are logged in there should be a button to add a blog. I see you have a blog on your site already? Why would you want to start another one? 
I can see several ways you can improve your site that would benefit more than creating a new blog. I'd start with removing the link to your flicker account and titling the images correctly.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

RCP said:


> I'd start with removing the link to your flicker account and titling the images correctly.


Thanks. I fixed the picture that was not oriented correctly. I don't have a flicker account, that is just what the website (squarespace) uses to display images.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't really want another blog. Someone on the list mentioned that having a blog entry on their Google + account, got him listed on Google searches.


----------

